# State Sponorship Rejection



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I had applied for Victoria's State sponsorship last month. After a week they sent me endorsement form that i dully signed and sent back to them.

Now they have sent me rejection email, Why they have reject, is there any chance to re-appeal? I am not getting what to do? Please help me out.
=======================================
Following is the email they have sent to me.
===================================

Thank you for your application for sponsorship under the 176 - Sponsored visa scheme.

Following a review of the information you have provided to the Skilled and Business Migration Program, we regret to inform you that the Victorian Government is not in a position to sponsor you under the Skilled – Sponsored scheme.

We consult with industry to determine which occupations are currently "in demand" in Victoria, and seek advice to determine whether individual applicants would be "employable" or not for the current Victorian labour market. We do this because we need to ensure our sponsored migrants have the skills and specialisations on our Skilled – Sponsored Eligibility List which are in shortage in the current market, and to ensure that skilled migrants have a realistic chance of employment when they arrive in Victoria.

In this case, our advice indicated that your skills and experience did not match the current industry requirements. This decision was based on an evaluation of your qualifications and your years of work experience, taking into account the current needs within Victoria’s regions and industries.

Note that we would be happy to reassess your application should you be able to obtain a valid offer of employment in your nominated occupation within Victoria, and your occupation remains eligible for sponsorship.
==========================================

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Arshad

Sorry to hear about the rejection. They did the same with us. We applied for victoria (even after getting our cv verified and get a nod from them) they rejected our application after 3 mnths, back in jan-march 2009.

Even if the skill is in their list, they reject applications if they feel the demand for the skill is dropping.
we then applied for ACT and got through.

which other states have your skill in the list, you should go ahead and apply for the state without wasting time.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Victoria is reportly rejecting almost all State sponsorships. With new international student laws expected to pass the amount of students will be forced out and essentially the victorian economy will crash. Victoria is preparing for this by letting few people in.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

Then there are three(03) states which are offering in my discipline (i.e. CISSP Specialist, Network /Internet Security)2231-79. 

1. ACT fee 276 & IELTS (7.0 overall + 7.0 Speaking)

2. South Australia No Fee

3. Western Australia Fee 200


Require your suggestions, where to apply?

Regards 

Arshad


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

simultaneously apply for all.. dont mention that you are applying for other states to the respective state.. apply for ACT first. take an approval from them by sending them your CV, assessment and IELTS transcript. after a few days apply for WA and SA


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*

Unfortunately my Pakistani Brother, the Victorian government has had enough of being labelled racist by the Indian population and is starting to block immigrants coming over on skilled visas from that area of the world.

All Victorians know there is no issue with Pakistani's, but all immigrants are now going to suffer beacuse of the latest allegations by the Indian media and communities.

I hope one day you do manage to get in, good luck!


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,


I couldn't understand the reason, Basically ACS assess my qualification equivalent to 2231-79(i.e. CISSP & Network/Internet Security Professional), Beside that i hold many other strong certifications and prior to apply i have checked and my profession is/was in Demand list of state as well, Whereas; they rejected my application by reason provided was "Skill not in demand". what a joke.



Regards,

Arshad


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I couldn't understand the reason, Basically ACS assess my qualification equivalent to 2231-79(i.e. CISSP & Network/Internet Security Professional), Beside that i hold many other strong certifications and prior to apply i have checked and my profession is/was in Demand list of state as well, Whereas; they rejected my application by reason provided was "Skill not in demand". what a joke.
> ...


Won't you quality without SS ? I am in same field and just waiting for Visa stamping now.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

Actually I couldn't earlier and after revocation of MODL points, i am 10 points short(i.e. 110) .That is why looking for State sponsorship 

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually I couldn't earlier and after revocation of MODL points, i am 10 points short(i.e. 110) .That is why looking for State sponsorship
> 
> ...


ah okay ... sad ... Go ahead and try above steps.


P.S: I'm thinking to take my CISSP when i enter AUSIS, in PK , there's just one exam i guess.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

My friend also got rejection email from VIC, i think their quota is full or may be it is true mentioned by "All Good".

ACT also need to have a bank statement with history of transaction of last 2 months, bear in mind that as well.


----------



## Cyprus Girl (Mar 17, 2011)

*IT Jobs*

Hi,

I am interested to hear if you got SS and have you now got a job in OZ. My partner is trying to find sponsorship and is MCSE, CCNA and studying CISSP. Any help advise much appreciated.


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello Shaharshad,

"Yes i am in touch with many of my friends who are at hold from almost a year or more, as compare to other our cases seems to be Crawling."

This is quoted/extracted from your previous post (i.e Pakistan - All Applicants), I was just wondering if you may update us of many of your friends (as you referred earlier), either they are still on hold or already got the visa grant. So that picture could be refined to our Pakistani brothers.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

i usually do this by visiting beupdate.co.uk and filtering pak applicants.


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> i usually do this by visiting beupdate.co.uk and filtering pak applicants.


I am afraid I am aware of it, but do not rely on your mentioned site. As there is no link to even slight evidence of their undisputed creditability. Furthermore, I don't know in my community of applicants bother to update the fact to this site or even bother to know about it. As most of this forum member don't even bother to update their visa grant status over that site.

Rather, I prefer to hear some sort of news from co-forum members here whom one knows them for several months.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqswdefr said:


> I am afraid I am aware of it, but do not rely on your mentioned site. As there is no link to even slight evidence of their undisputed creditability. Furthermore, I don't know in my community of applicants bother to update the fact to this site or even bother to know about it. As most of this forum member don't even bother to update their visa grant status over that site.
> 
> Rather, I prefer to hear some sort of news from co-forum members here whom one knows them for several months.


not all but many applicants use that site and that is also updated by the members of some other forums.
If you have not updated the your detail then go ahead


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

*SS*

Hi Anj,

Just read that you got sponsership from ACT.

Even i am looking for state sponsership and i am on ACT skill list.

Just want to know your experience, are they quick to response and is the process smooth.

Thanks.

Oz Migration







anj1976 said:


> Hi Arshad
> 
> Sorry to hear about the rejection. They did the same with us. We applied for victoria (even after getting our cv verified and get a nod from them) they rejected our application after 3 mnths, back in jan-march 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Then there are three(03) states which are offering in my discipline (i.e. CISSP Specialist, Network /Internet Security)2231-79.
> 
> ...


Dear,

I also applied in Victoria in Nov,2010.But no reply till.My profession is 2231-79(network security).Can I apply for other state??

If I reassess,then my victoria application will disturb?

please suggest.....


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I couldn't understand the reason, Basically ACS assess my qualification equivalent to 2231-79(i.e. CISSP & Network/Internet Security Professional), Beside that i hold many other strong certifications and prior to apply i have checked and my profession is/was in Demand list of state as well, Whereas; they rejected my application by reason provided was "Skill not in demand". what a joke.
> ...


They rejected someone I know and their skill was still listed on their website as being in demand.They refused them due to their skill being "not needed".
The website has not been updated since end of January this year so a bit unfair to keep people waiting like that.
Thye have applied elsewhere and I think it would be a good idea for you to do the same.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi oz

yes the process is smooth, mail them and they reply in not beyond a couple of days, very soft spoken but they are v ery serious about funds and commitment statement.


----------

